# Artisan tools from Craft Supplies/Woodturners ??



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

I apologize if this question is asked/answered already here at LJ somewhere. If it is, just point me that way.

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about the Artisan® line of turning tools sold by Craft Supplies? I haven't been able to find any info on them anywhere. Of course Artisan is a tough word to search on (everybody here is an Artisan, don't you know).

The Craft Supplies info suggests Artisan is made by Henry Taylor. My guess is that Artisan is a "house brand" made for and sold by Craft Supplies. Is that right? I know that Henry Taylor makes multiple lines of turning tools, some of which they acknowledge and others they don't. Then again, perhaps it just a coincidence that the Hamlet Tool Company and the Henry Taylor Tools Ltd have the same address in Sheffield England 

More importantly; any comments or advice on these Artisan tools?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have any experience with them but my understanding is they just don't spend as much time finishing and polishing the handles and steel as they do with their regular Henry Taylor branded tools but they have the same quality of steel in them. Perhaps the HT come ready to use but the Artisan have to be sharpened first?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

They are the house brand for Craft Supplies sold by Henry Taylor. Many year ago Artisan tools were a bargain, not sure that is true today. I have owned and used a few of them. Back then those tools still made in Sheffield England. Today steel comes from China cut to size, beveled, and handled there or shipped from China already to sell. That is also true of Packard Woodworks house brand made by Hamlet. Both Henry Taylor & Hamlet tools share the same address in England. I would stay away from CS artisan tool sets.

If were in the market for 3/8" & 1/2" spindle gouges would buy Packard Hamlet house brade over Artisan brand. Packard has little better selection of bowl gouges than Artisan tools not sure on price, lot depends upon what you want. To day buy Thomson bowl & spindle gouges and make my own handles.

Boils down to how many individual tools you need and if getting a quantity discount buying them. Catalogs from both CS & PW lets you see price differences little better on individual tools versus online shopping Other vendors online often have better prices on individual name brand tools or run sales on name brand tools.


----------



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

This is good info! thanks. Both the Artisans and the Hamlets now at CS are M2. And they are fairly comparably priced for same size: ~$60 for 1/2" bowl. The "regular" 1/2" Sorby bowl gouge M2 one there is $90.

Right now I'm bidding on a "regular" Sorby 3/8" on Ebay. If I get it for ~$40 total I'll be good for a while. If not I'll keep searching. Hamlet's had certainly been at the top of my list; seem at a good price point for me. T


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a couple of Hamlet tools from Craft Supplies … a 1/2" bowl gouge and 3/8" spindle gouge. They both have 'Sheffield, England' stamped on the shaft. I have had them about two years, and feel they were both an excellent value.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

If you can confirm that the tool is made with sheffield steel, the material quality will be good. Sorby, Crown, Henry Taylor. All the same steel. Best price wins.

So in the case of artisan tools. I just went to craft supplies web site. compared a basic 3/8 bowl gouge with some of the name brands. All had 6" flutes, and Hamlet was cheapest, followed by Artisan. I only compared the 4 tools I listed, and tried to keep it simple. No Signature tools, etc. Notice the Artisan, and Henry Taylor both are what they call the Superflute gouge. 
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/129/948/Artisan-Superflute-Bowl-Gouge
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/129/2304/Hamlet-M2-HSS-Bowl-Gouge
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/129/1287/Henry-Taylor-M2-HSS-Superflute-Bowl-Gouge
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/129/950/Robert-Sorby-M2-HSS-Bowl-Gouge


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think will find many steel mills have closed down in Sheffield England what they do make is more exotic steels for industrial use. Notice they mention PM tools from Hamelt sold by Packard Woodworks. Sorby only brand listed in UK making M2 HSS tools, all other claim to make there steel there.

http://woodturninglearn.net/articles/ToolSteel.pdf


----------

